# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Forumstreffen (season opening 05)

## BA-Andi

jaaa, ich freu mich schon, wie jedes jahr 

also alle üblichen verdächtigen, es gibt keine ausrede und natüroich gilt das gleiche für alle neulinge 

wär super wenn sich wieder a paar leut zum tags dh fahren und abends dirts chillen + andere sachen finden würden !!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

es kommen eh wieder die üblichen verdächtigen 
inklusive mir und wenn ich auf krücken antanzen muss wie vorletztes jahr

----------


## pagey

> zum tags dh fahren und abends dirts chillen


oder im regen unterstellen wie die letzten male   na bin eh shco ruhig...

ja sowas sollts wieder mal bei gutem wetter geben mit den üblichen verdächtigen

----------


## noohm

Servus,

da Tradition verpflichtet möchte ich auch dieses Jahr wieder dazu anregen ein Openingstreffen in Bmais zu halten.
Wer die letzten Male dabei war weiß was er verpasst wenn er nicht vorbeikommt, die anderen wissens hiermit 

Also  *fett*  im Kalender anstreichen !

PS: Bitte sticky machen liebe Mods   
_Edit: und verschieben zu treffs (man man man) _

----------


## rembox

Mhh 

meine wenigkeit wird mit nem kumpel bzw hoffentlich 5/6 man auch mal kommen. Auch wenn der kontakt zu uns wahrscheinlich gemiden wird, will ich die ganzen berühmtheiten doch mal anschauen (= 

aba bittttte legt es auf ferien die in ba wü sind  und in bayern müssen sie auch sein xD ^^

----------


## jevgeny

i komm ned
hab da grad prüfungen...

----------


## Tom

Na mal schaun ,machts halt mal einen vernünftigen Termin dann werd ich mich auch mal wieder ansehen lassen in BM !

----------


## Pethem

sofern alles glatt geht ist mit mir auch zu rechnen.

Ich schätz mal da matthias und vll andere wieder wie pöchi werden ebenfalls wieder nicht angewidert sein hinzukommen

----------


## BA-Andi

tom, der termin steht:

30. april - 1. mai 

ok du bist dabei, bis dann

----------


## Biker753

wenn ich bis dahin wiedr gesund bin und wieder radln gehn darf und mir nix dazwischen kommt dann bin ich auch dabei!

----------


## noohm

ahso, Termin ist natürlich wie immer das Eröffnungs WE am 30. April und 1.Mai

----------


## Wohli

Vielleicht schauich auch wieder mal vorbei, könnt ma dann auch gleich mein Geburtstag feiern der am 29.4 is

----------


## Daywalker

Mh, macht der Geisskopf ausnahmsweise wohl schon am 30.4 auf oder wie ?

Wollts sonst etwa den ganzen Samstag dirten und euch die Kante geben am Lagerfeuer ?  
Oder ist zufällig jemand mim Unimog da um zu shuttln ?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Na mir zwei fahren schöckl und die Wappler lass ma alle nach BM gurken, was hältst davon? 

Ich find der Nachteil an BM is, daß i mi ned trau dort nomoi in a Pension zu gehn wenn ihr Rabauken bei seits

----------


## Wohli

Ja, wird eh Zeit das Du mi besuchen kommst! Da haben wir eh genug Möglichkeiten udn feiern könn ma auch ungestört

----------


## DH-Rooky

Dann mach ma a Gegenveranstaltung am 1 Mai damits ned langweilig werd und i kann in am Bett pennen ohne, daß mi wer ausm Haus schmeißt

----------


## Ludwig

da kömma scho was organisieren!

----------


## Wohli

Als BAsis würd ich MArtins Wohnung vorschlagen

----------


## Pethem

Du kommst schön nach BM damit i meine brezn würschtl und bier krieg!

----------


## Wohli

Dann kommst Du halt auch Schöckl udn da Rooky nimmt die Sachen mit

----------


## mafa

i wär auch für a gegenveranstaltung, brauch i net so weit fahren

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wuhaha na jetz hab i aber was anzettelt

----------


## pagey

i unterbrech euch nur ungern...machts des in an eig. gegenveranstaltungs-thread aus ... hehe

----------


## Ludwig

a geh - vielleicht werd ma ja a übermacht....

----------


## Cru Jones

> 30. april - 1. mai


Träumst schon vom Sommer ?   Falls Du in der Zeit in Freiburg weilst und Platz in Deinem Rennbus hättest wäre ich vielleicht sogar mal dabei  
Vorher müssen wir aber mal unsere Wintermission hinter uns bringen

----------


## ClemDMC

Sollt ich bis dahin eventuell endlcih amal an Führerschein haben (an dem ich schon seit September hänge  ) und a Auto bei uns zur Verfügung steht dann wär ich sofort dabei! Und als "Gefährte" kommt a oder zwei Kisten Stiegl mit auf die Reise, so als kleines Sponsoring meinerseits. 
Weitere Vorraussetzung is hald dass ich zu der Zeit ned wieder zerstört bin und kan Gips hab *g* und ma irgendwer sagt wo das ist!

----------


## noohm

hehe passt 

@Wintermission: sieht glaub er düster aus bis anfang März, die böse böse Uni

----------


## Red

Wehe es geht auch nur eine Sau in die Pension, gepennt wird gefälligst im Zelt, DASS DAS KLAR IST. IHR MÄDCHEN!!
Schnaps hält auch warm!

1. Mai ist Sonntag, da hat doch die Regierung ihre Hände im Spiel.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Du kannst ja im Zelt pennen am 1. Mai
Wir kommen dann in der Früh wieder und schaun dir beim zittern zu

----------


## ClemDMC

Irgendwer wird dann in aller Herrgottsfrüh aufs WC müssen und in seim Saurausch über de Seile vom Nachbarszelt stolpern. Dabei wird dieser eine wohl lautstark singen:" Eeees wird wooos hin!!!"

Tut mal leid wenn der post jetzt a bissl unpassend scheinen mag, aber um halb eins und nach 6 Bier kann ich nichts produktiveres mehr schreiben und verkneiffen kann ich es ma sopwieso ned

----------


## Joker

> also alle üblichen verdächtigen

 uhhh

----------


## Charly82

I bin natürlich auch dabei, is ja a katzensprung von mir entfernt!



> Wehe es geht auch nur eine Sau in die Pension, gepennt wird gefälligst im Zelt


des werd i sicher ned machen, im wohnwagen is viiiiiel gemütlicher!

----------


## dita

dann reg ich gleich mal ein 2. treffen an: 17.-19. juni saalbach hinterglemm zum zweiten adidas bike& soul slopestyle.

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Und im eigenen Bett schlofen is no vüüüüüüüü gemütlicher! 
I bin natürlich a dabei 

Wenn de meisten eh zwei Tage da sind, wie wärs dann moi mit einem Abstecher dahin:

www.Bike-Adventure-Park.de 


oder hierhin:

www.ski-eichinger.de/Bike_Park/bike_park.html

Is aber nur so a Idee....de meisten werden eh wieder an ganzen Tag mit Bier und Chips am Parkplotz sitzen
	*

----------


## klamsi

also saalbach würd ich gern kommen wens da a 2 tes gibt (und neulinge akzeptiert werden ) !?!? natürlich auch zum slopüestyle 

na aba in sb kam ma ja ned zelteln oda ?? 

mfg

----------


## BATMAN

Hey Feuerpopo, da müss ja mal fast nen Miniroadtrip machen

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

da 5. Mai wär auch ein Feiertag...nehm i ma drei tage frei und schon könnts was werden 

DES wär ein richtiges Saisonopening!

Freu mich jetzt schon wien Chimpanse!

----------


## Joker

ot: ist die fr-strecke heuer wieder parallel zum slopestyle geöffnet?

gibts wieder freikarten für board-member!?

----------


## Siento

jo waun is bis april/mai gschofft hob auch meinen führerschein fertig zu mochen sprich lernen und prüfungen mochen daun bin i mitn slimrabbit a dabei

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

ihr seits Säcke,am 1.Mai iss a Bike-Festival am Gardasee ,wo soll ich denn jetzt hin 

Wollt dem Pethem aba eh amal a gscheids Bier mitbringen und BMais muss a mal wieder sein.

----------


## Dirty Rider

> Na mir zwei fahren schöckl und die Wappler lass ma alle nach BM gurken, was hältst davon?


Haha...bis dahin ist dein Rad doch eh noch garnet fertig

----------


## DH-Rooky

Woher weißt du das?
Hast du Informationen, die ich ned hab?
Ich kann mal so viel sagen, die Finanzierung steht und es sind bis auf ein paar Teile alle Komponenten schon hier oder auf dem weg zu mir also es kann sich nur mehr um Wochen handeln 

Du hast doch nur Schiß, daß i di mit am anständigen radl verblasen könnt

----------


## fischer-metzger

Halloum zum Thema zurückzukehren:zum Opening 05 in BM kommen wir auch!Wir das sind: Ich und meine beiden Jungs (7 und 9 Jahre).GrußRobert

----------


## Wastl

tach die herren!
man wird wohl auch meine wenigkeit dulden müssn  

cya there!

----------


## Dirty Rider

> Du hast doch nur Schiß, daß i di mit am anständigen radl verblasen könnt


War das Thor letztes mal etwa nur eine Entschuldigung

----------


## DH-Rooky

Das Thor war ein unfahrbares Etwas mit 10 Tonnen Übergewicht.
Will ja jetz ned das Radl als entschuldigung vorschieben aber ich war bis jetz mit jedem anderen Rad schneller als mim Thor. Das heißt ja ned unbedingt, daß es absolut auch schnell war nur relativ eben

----------


## Red

Ich hatte eigentlich eh vor die ganze Woche frei zu nehmen, wär eine günstige Gelegenheit.

----------


## simpleex

Hmm...............mal schauen, mal mit dem Tazer absprechen. evt. finde wir ja eine weg. Sind auch nicht alkoholiker erlaubt

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ausdrücklich erwünscht!!!

----------


## Dirty Rider

Ich hab auch schon vernünftig aufgebaute Thors gesehn... 

Ausserdem war mein Nucleon sicher noch schwerer

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Ich hab auch schon vernünftig aufgebaute Thors gesehn...


Ich auch aber meins hat ned dazu gehört 
das Problem is, daß es einen sausteilen LW hat und das fährt sich mit kurzer Gabe echt besch*** und mit langer is der LW ok aber es halt zu hoch blablabla....
lass ma das

 Forumstreffen

----------


## bunny

könnt hinhaun das ich auch dabei bin, wollte ca. zu der zeit mit ne paar kumpels mal ne kleine pilgerfahrt veranstallten 

aber ob des genau zu der zeit iss weiss ich leider nich

----------


## georg

Was soll ich alles mitnehmen?

----------


## bunny

meinst jetzt mich

----------


## Dirty Rider

Achja...man darf sich nur dann "Ranger" nennen wenn man die passenden Leiber an hat

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Was soll ich alles mitnehmen?


P2D und Patriottt bitte und kumm ma blos ned mit "Is no ned fertig" 
Ich würd mir wünschen den Getriebepanzer mal auf der strecke zu bewegen. Ich hoff es lässt sich diesmal einrichten bevor i mi auf die Goschen leg und nimmer fahren kann

----------


## FUXL

mla schaun. vieleicht lässtsichs einrichten das ich auch vorbeischau. is aber eher noch ungewiss.mfgFuxl

----------


## georg

P2D vom BoB ist ja schon seit Jahren fertig.. das vom Chrisi könnt ma auch wieder aufbaun. Patriottt ist noch in Arbeit.. ob die bis Mai fertig wird? Ja. Definitiv. Also die Sachen kommen mit.. was noch?

----------


## DH-Rooky

ja du sollast ja grad eben die Gabel fertig machen und in des ehemalige P2D vom Chrisi reinbaun damit i beides gleichzeitig testen kann 

Du könntest dein schweißgerät und überhaupt dei ganze Werkstatt mitnehmen und dann darfst gegen Belohnung versuchen die abgerissene schraube aus meinem Thor zu bekommen.
Ich behaupte es is unmöglich aber du darfst dich gern der Herausforderung stellen *g*

ach ja wolltest du selber fahren auch oder erfüllst du hier nur Kundenwünsche?

----------


## Poison :)

@ goerg:

deine probleme möchte ich haben 
(dass ich überlegen muss welche räder ich mitnehm.... )

MFG

----------


## georg

> deine probleme möchte ich haben
> (dass ich überlegen muss welche räder ich mitnehm....


Das hast du falsch verstanden.. nicht welche Räder soll ich mitnehmen sondern WAS soll ich mitnehmen.. 

 Also Schweißgerät, Werkzeug, Computer, ..  




> ach ja wolltest du selber fahren auch oder erfüllst du hier nur Kundenwünsche?


Fahren? Wer? Was? Ich? 

Kundenwünsche würde implizieren, daß du gedenkst mich in irgendeiner Form zu entlohnen. Sehr respektabel, denke aber nicht daß du dir mich leisten kannst. 

Kannst mal a Photo von der berühmten Schraube machen? Tät mich echt interessieren wie die drinnensteckt das Mistding.

----------


## Poison :)

> Also Schweißgerät, Werkzeug, Computer


dassd duat no schnell a radl zammschweissen kannst....

----------


## georg

> dassd duat no schnell a radl zammschweissen kannst....


Kein Problem, oder solls halten auch??  

Na, ernsthaft jetzt: Wenn irgendeiner a Problem hat was man beim nächsten Treffen irgendwie lösen könnte, dann soll er/sie es mir mitteilen, dann nehm ich echt a bisserl mehr Werkzeug oder was auch immer mit als üblich. Schweißgerät ist an sich auch möglich, wir brauchen nur an Stromanschluß 230V 16A.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich werd versuchen, daß mir da jemand ein ein Foto macht. Da Martin is scho nimmer so begeistert wenn er wegen sowas extra von Rosenheim zu mir fahren soll *gggg*Ich nehm das Mistding in jedem Fall mal mit, dann kannst es begutachten, denk ned, daß man auf einem Foto viel erkennen kann

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

@Georg:wennst des mim Schweißgerät ernst meinst,könntest mir dann was an meim MotoX-Fahrrad-Gemisch schweißen,bitte bitte bitte *gaaanzliebschau* 
Würd sich bloß um zwei Gussets am Steuerrohr handeln(dass der Rahmen halt die Doppelbrücke aushällt;iss Stahl/Cromo)
Dann könnt ich des Ding nämlich direkt mal dort testen(und die Lift-Leut ärgern--->des Ding wiegt geschätze 30kg )
Werd wahrscheinlich Rangers Treffen bevorzugen--->wenn ich denn erwünscht bin

----------


## DH-Rooky

Schweißen und gleich testen? Glaubst das is eine gute Idee?

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

iss ja Stahl,kann ma über nacht ruhen lassen

----------


## Philipp

ey maiki ist dann ein platz bei dir übrig??

----------


## georg

> Schweißen und gleich testen? Glaubst das is eine gute Idee?


Beim Stahl kein Problem. Eine Wärmebehandlung könn ma eh ned durchziehen, also was solls. Wenn er nimmer glüht wird er gefahren. Stahl kann ich noch schweißen.. 
Brauch ma nur an Strom fürs Gerät.

Freu mich schon aufs Treffen. *brutzel*

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Freu mich schon aufs Treffen. *brutzel*


du bist der einzige Nichtalkoholiker, der sich ned wegam Radlfahren auf a Treffen freut

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

juhu geil der Georg schweißt mein Rahmen  juhu
Des Ding wird dann gleich richtig hergenommen--->hat wer an Bus von dem ma springen kann?(der Matthias wär bestimmt a dabei )
Muss ich bloß noch zum Treffen kommen  

@Phillip:ich schau mal,wenn wir kommen dann vielleicht mit zwei Autos

----------


## Philipp



----------


## Bergabradfahrer

kann dir aber leider nix versprechen,denn eventuell fahren mich bloß mei Eltern hin und dann iss des Auto schon voll 
Ich hoff mal der Markus fährt mit,denn dann müssten wir Platz ham

----------


## Philipp

wenn ned dann muss ich meine eltern überreden, eventuell hat bis dahin a freund sein autoführerschein.

----------


## Red

Da müssen wir ja fast einen Bus arrangieren, der alle Franken nach BM schafft.   

Ich werd wohl mal wieder einen Rekord aufstellen müssen, 1 Freerider, 1 Downhiller (GsD in Größe S), 1 Zelt, Klamotten, Protektoren, Werkzeug, und 2 Personen in einem Ford Ka. Und wohin pack ich dann das Bier? *muähhhh*

Ich glaub ich lös mal schnell meinen Sparvertrag auf und kauf mir extra fürs Treffen einen Kombi.

----------


## Daywalker

Du nimmst wieder dein Riesenzelt mit, wa ? 
Wobei, diesmal seids ja zu zweit

----------


## BATMAN

Du könntest mir ne IS Bremsaufnahme an mein DHler schweißen.
Im Moment hab ich ne Eigenentwicklung von Dirtworks/Hayes am Rahmen, welche aber mittlerweile von Hayes nicht mehr unterstützt wird  

Is aber wohl eher keine Arbeit fürn Parkplatz

----------


## georg

Wer was geschwedißt haben will muß für Strom sorgen.. könnts ja an Heimtrainer mit Generator mitnehmen - gut für die Muckis - oder der Freundin den Hamster klauen..  




> Is aber wohl eher keine Arbeit fürn Parkplatz


Muß nicht sein.. wenns ein glattes Blech ist das einfach nur draufgebrutzelt wird, ist das kein Problem. Man muß halt die Teile vorher fertigen. Also alles was man freihand oder mit kleinen Schraubstock nicht durchführen kann.

Aber im Bastelkeller ist sowas naturlich einfacher weil man auf alles zurückgreifen kann. Aber wann kommst du schon nach Wien??

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

ich weiß nur noch ned wie ich die Bleche bauen soll 
Oder können wir des vor Ort machen,weiß nämlich auch ned wie dick die sein müssen geschweige denn wo ich die herbekommen soll(war scho im Eisenhof hier aber da hat ich echt kein Plan wo ich hin soll und fragen konnt ich auch kan,weil alle bloß in Gabelstaplern rumgfahren sinn)

Strom wird kein Problem sein-->da findet sich schon ne Steckdose an ner Hauswand   

EDIT:auf der Seite vom Bikepark steht,dass aufm Stellplatz Steckdosen sinn

----------


## BATMAN

Dafür würd ich sogar mal nen WE nach Wien kommen.
Wollt eh mal mit Nicola hin.

Andere Alternative wäre eine Bremsmomentabstützung von Break Therapy, aber die will auch nicht so einfach passen und da wird ne Fahrt nach Wien und Dich samt Jazzblu zum Essen einladen und sonstige Unkostenübernahme wohl immer noch erheblich billiger.

Die Bremsmomentabstützung wäre natürlich auch eine sehr feine Lösung. Vielleicht findest Du da ja auch ne Lösung die sich mir nicht erschliest.
Werd mich mal bei Dir melden, wenn ich näheres von Break Therapy weiß.

----------


## georg

@bergabradfahrer: Gussets werden so gemacht: Blech mit der Blechschere ausschneiden, an einen Punkt anschweißen und dann zurecht klopfen. 

@batman: Kein Problem, meld dich einfach mal.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

wie zurechtklopfen;meinst es erst grob ausschneiden und nach dem einen schweißpunkt an den Rahmen klopfen,dass des Blech anliegt und dann fertigschweißen?

----------


## Konfusius

hmmm, bis 1. april dürft ichs auto schon haben.
vielleicht passts ja, habe bis jetzt nur das beste von bischofsmais gehört.
möchte ausserdem auch mal die forumsprominenz persönlich kennenlernen...

----------


## Charly82

Strom is in BM kein Problem, sind eh am parkplatz die steckdosen für die wohnwägen!

----------


## georg

Was haben die denn für ne Anschlußleitung und Absicherung?  Brauch´ fürs Schweißgerät stabile 220V auch beim saugen von 12A -> Also bis zu 2600Watt. Wenn mir die Versorgungsspannung zu sehr absinkt, schaltet das Gerät ab.  Da wäre es wohl besser wer was zu schweißen hat nimmt sich´n Zimmer in ner Pension mit nem Keller zum Basteln.

----------


## Charly82

bin mir jetzt ned sicher, ob i in bm schon mal den toaster angeschlossen hab...

----------


## dolcho

haben die in BM nicht starkstromanschlüsse ?kann mich erinnern, dass ich da immer nenadapter auf 230V gebraucht hab, oder war deswo anders ?

----------


## Charly82

des sind die normalen champing-adapter, die von euro-anschluss auf deutschen bzw. Österreichischen Stecker gehen.

----------


## georg

Ich würd´ sagen wer was in BM beim Treffen zu Basteln hat, macht im prod&Technik Board einen Thread zu dem Thema auf. Den hier haben wir schon genug zugemüllt, also wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Treffen in BM!!

----------


## Cove Rider

hi,
also wenn mein auto im März durch n tüv kommt, dann komm ich am 1. Mai auch.. . Hoffe das ich hogger oder so auch überreden kann...
Wie schaut des da mitm liftbetrieb aus, muss man sich da ne stunde anstellen um aufn berg zu kommen oder wie ist des? Ich mein der lift ist ned der schnellste

----------


## DH-Rooky

ach was a halbe stunde maximal

----------


## dolcho

ich hab gedacht, bei den meisten steht des saufen
und weniger des fahren im Vordergrund ?

----------


## Pethem

ah das geht schon (beides)

----------


## Cove Rider

naja, also ne halbe stunde anstellen, dann ne viertel stunde hochfahren. Also kann man am tag so 10 mal hochfahren grins  
bleibt ihr am 2.mai dann auch noch dort, des ist doch a montag oder?

----------


## Cove Rider

hogger und ich sind auch am Start, das wird ne goudi.

----------


## OLB EMan

am samstag ... also der tag vorm 1.Mai is noch zu? oder gibts da geheiminformationen?

komm vielleicht auch mal wenn ich mich trau

----------


## pagey

> am samstag ... also der tag vorm 1.Mai is noch zu?


berechtigte frage....kann ichmir aber nicht vorstellen...des wär ja dumm und dümmer

----------


## OLB EMan

ja wär schön blöd ... aber ich kann mir das schon vorstellen das das so ist

----------


## BATMAN

In BM kann ich mir des sogar sehr gut vorstellen.
Müß ma uns halt mal vorher informieren.

----------


## BA-Andi

ich hab ihnen diesgezüglich eh scho gemailt, aber kommt seit 1 woche keine antwort....die san mim service so langsam wieder lift....

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich würds eher mit der neumodischen erfindung namens Telefon versuchen

----------


## pagey

jo in BM sans ned so schnell..auf deren gelände hat sich auch die entwicklung einer mülltone noch nicht durchgesetzt

----------


## DH-Rooky

Was soll bei zig Generationen Inzucht a besseres rauskommen da oben

----------


## ClemDMC

Obwohl ich wenig Aussicht habe frag ich trotzdem: Fahrt zufällig wer von richtung Zell am see, Tirol, oder Salzburg nach Bischofsmais der platz für a Radl und mich hat?  
I glaub nämlich weniger dass ich a Auto bekomm für de Zeit.

*gaaanzliebschau*

----------


## fischer-metzger

Hallo Opening-Freunde

Habe heute Mail-Antwort vom Geißkopf erhalten:

ja, geplanter Eröffnungstag ist der 30. April.
Ausser der Schnee wäre bis dahin noch nicht weg!

mfg
Achatz

ging sehr schnell, kam an gleichem Tag zurück, hatte bisher nie Probleme das die Geißköpfe dem Mail-Versenden nicht mächtig sind  

Gruß
Robert

----------


## noohm

JUCHEE 

also denken sie mit und machen nicht erst am sonntag den ersten auf. Astrein !

also hehe freu mich scho

----------


## noohm

JUCHEE 

also denken sie mit und machen nicht erst am sonntag den ersten auf. Astrein !

also hehe freu mich scho

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

> also hehe freu mich scho


 und deswegen schreibst gleich zwei Posts  

Freu mich auch

----------


## pagey

fein ...bin auch am start...aber nur wenns ned wieder ohne ende regnet..das hats bei den letzen bmais weekends ja schon zur genüge

----------


## Joker

ach woher...www.pokerms.de/img/2005/galle...pms/00001z.jpg

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hoff mer mal das net regnet

----------


## niZo

bei schönwetter werd ich wohl auch am start sein wenns uni-technisch ausgeht. 

mfg

----------


## DH-Rooky

beim schönen wetter?
Du kommst und wenn ned freiwillig schleif i di von Wien aus hinterm Auto her

----------


## georg

Brauchst ned extra anreisen. Ich häng ihn mitn Nasenloch in die Anhängerkupplung.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Hehe gut danke, so gehts a

----------


## niZo

na das wird a lustige fahrt!

----------


## Nikee

ich kann euch gern a sackal strom mitnehmen - frisch von der Salzburg AG versteht sich

----------


## georg

Kannst ned vielleicht a Taschn nehmen? Im Sackerl hält sich der Strom so schlecht..

----------


## Charly82

ge bitte, strom transportiert man doch in Tupperware-dosen, sonst zfrissts alles so!! Hod denn kana in da schui aufpasst?? tztztz

----------


## Stylo77

also ich war gestern in bmais zum snowboarden und es hat im moment noch ca 2,.... m schnee 
die leut am lift glauben nicht das es bis zum 1.mai weg ist

----------


## BA-Andi

hmm, naja, letztes jahr war auf der skipiste teils auch noch etwas schnee gelegen, hauptsach auf der strecke ist das zeugs weg....
gescheid warm solls werden dass ma am 1. mai gescheid fahrn können

----------


## Joker

> also ich war gestern in bmais zum snowboarden


bist deppat?  

glaube auch das sich bis 1. mai noch einiges tun wird, muss ja nur mal wärmer werden und regnen, dann gehts relativ schnell, also abwarten, machen kann man eh nix!

----------


## pagey

denk auch dass sich das ausgeht...hier hats ja schonmal 11 grad...und staubtrocken muss es ja ned sein

----------


## v1per

so 1 mai wird heuer nix  
hab am 2 mai abshclusspfürung pfff

----------


## Ronsn

naja dann san ma jo 2 
i hab schriftliche matura am 2. und 3.! aber dann endli de HTL fertig!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Jetz sehts wenigstens moi wies mir letztes Jahr um de Zeit gangen is

----------


## Ronsn

wenn i vor 2 jahr ned so faul gwesen wär, warad des jo eh scho vorbei mei mir  aber was solls!

----------


## DH-Rooky

dann dua di nur jetz gscheit anstrengen damit sichs wenigstens lohnt, daß du ned noch BM kommst

----------


## Konfusius

> Jetz sehts wenigstens moi wies mir letztes Jahr um de Zeit gangen is


amen!      

PS: bei mir beginnt das süße studentenleben erst im herbst, aber objektiv betrachtet führ ichs eh schon seit ein paar jahren...

----------


## el panecillo

> 30. april - 1. mai


supa, do bin i in allentsteig krieg spielen.

schade.

----------


## DH-Rooky

ja da muß ma Prioritäten setzen Herr Brot

----------


## ClemDMC

Jetzt muss i nochamal Fragen: Gibts irgendwen der über Salzburg oder von Salzburg zum Treffen fährt und no a Platzerl hätt?? I wär echt total happy wenn si wer melden tät. Würd mich natürlich auch an den Fahrtkosten beteiligen, keine Frage.

Aktion: Helft Clemmi

----------


## DH-Rooky

Jetz nimmt doch wer den arman Bua mit, gibts jo ned

----------


## noohm

apropo mitnehmen:

ich könnte auch noch 2 leut mitnehmen. fahr ab freiburg....

ät Tazer: weißt du da wen ?

----------


## mafa

hab auch vor zu kommen, ich hoff meine rennsemmel schafft bis da oben in den norden

----------


## Wohli

Jo,i werd leider ned kommen können, einer meiner besten Freunde hat am 30.Sponsionsfeier

----------


## Pethem

nimm erm mit du zigo

----------


## Cru Jones

Hmm, mit Chaufeur ists eine Überlegung wert   Wäre zwar gerne nach Filzbach, aber mit dem Noom nach BM ist auch was. Organisieren wir uns mal per PM.

----------


## ClemDMC

Wooo isn Freiburg? =P In Österreich??

Bin da Innbegriff von am geografischen Nockapazl

----------


## DH-Rooky

Freiburg is am südlichen Ende Schwedens

----------


## ClemDMC

Also neben Frankreich, danke!   Gut, wieder um a Erkenntniss reicher  

Aber dann könntest ja an kleinen Umweg über Salzburg machen... is eh kaum was  

Aber fahrst über München oder?

----------


## saufi78

dort wo sich hund und katz gut nacht sagen.

----------


## thelonius

muahaha - glaub eam ned alles, freiburg is irgendwo in DE, frag mie ned genau wo -  www.atlas.com ?

hab geographisch gesehen au ned viel mehr als a badehose an  

lg
phil

----------


## pagey

bist du bis dahin wieder fit oder immer noch eingegipst ?

aber des mit süden von schweden stimmt scho

----------


## noohm

ruh is da, schluchtis 

freiburg is im dreiländereck von DTL, CH und F....bzw. bei todtnau

@Clem : ne münchen vermutlich nicht. Denke eher stuttgart, nürnberg, Mais.

----------


## BATMAN

Dann fährst ja fast an meiner Haustür vorbei

----------


## noohm

soll ich lieber einen umweg machen ?

----------


## BATMAN

hm, mußt Du wissen
Ich könnt von ner Brücke pinkeln

----------


## noohm

hehe

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

guckt ihr  hier 
Also iss doch ka Schnee mehr dortn  

Bloß was iss a Adventure Downhill

----------


## fischer-metzger

Ich denk beim Adventure Downhill, ham´s Sonderprüfungen einbaut, z. B.: must warscheinlich auf halber Stecke vom bike runter und um an Baum laufen    

Gruß
Robert

----------


## DH-Rooky

> must warscheinlich auf halber Stecke vom bike runter und um an Baum laufen


das wäre meiner Definition nach Crosscoutry

----------


## Bruchpilot

Wahrscheinlich so was wie fallgruben wo man drüberspringen muss, vielleicht mit an Löwen drinnen!

Aber dass wär ja Action-Adventure Downhill

----------


## Charly82

nachdem der evil eye ned dabei steht, dürt des der sein

----------


## BergabHeizer

Servus
Wer von euch wird den Zelte zwecks der party am abend  
Gruß
BgH

----------


## ClemDMC

Wenn es sich ausgeht dass ich bis dahin an Führerschein und das Auto hab dann penn ich im Auto oder Zelt. Sonst schlaf ich im Zelt 

I schätz Parkplatz und Zeltplatz wird eh in eines fallen, oder?

----------


## DH-Rooky

> I schätz Parkplatz und Zeltplatz wird eh in eines fallen, oder?


so is es, Pensionen san allerdings allesamt a wengal weiter weg

----------


## Pethem

is auch nicht weiter tragisch. Warmer schlafsack und im Pulli schlafen dann geht das schon.Nur die heringe in den sauharten boden einschlagen is beinah ein ding der unmöglichkeit.

----------


## Red

Da fällt mir ein, ich wollte noch Stahlnägel kaufen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Die mußt aber erst noch härten, dann könnts klappen wenn du irgendwas findest, das genug Masse hat um sie einzuschlagen

----------


## Pethem

good old american presslufthammer

----------


## BATMAN

Es gibt Easton spezielle Zeltnägel. Die kannst wirklich fast überall reinprügeln.
Kosten aber auch das Stück gut 3 €

Oder Du nimmst Säcke mit und füllst sie mit Sand

----------


## pagey

oiso mei pension is auch nur an katzensprung zu fuss vom parkplatz entfernt

----------


## Charly82

guad, dass ma an wohnwagen ned einschlagen muss   
hab voriges jahr auch verzweifelt versucht, da was in den boden zu bekommen...unmöglich mit normalen equipment. da brauch glaub i wirklich was anderes....gibts ned a akku-hilti?

----------


## mafa

klar gibts akku hiltis  
ich hab noch einen 100er pack 20cm nägel die ich einpacken werd

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

jetzt was i gar nimmer wie ich dort pennen soll,werd mer schätzungsweiße a Billigzelt ausm Aldi holen 

Wo bringt ihr denn Nachts eure Räder unter?
Wie erkenn ich eigentlich wo ihr dann aufm Parkplatz seid?
Ich werd am Freitag wahrscheinlich scho n bissl dirten und BikerX fahren gehen

----------


## Charly82

nachts is es am besten entweder die räder ins auto oder mit einem schloss wo anhängen (baum, autfelge..)
nehmen wir wieder den parkplatz vom letzten Jahr: wenn man rauffährt, dann rechts oben der platz. werde mit wohnanhänger und weißem mazda 626 kombi dort sein, dann siehst du mich eh.

----------


## Cove Rider

Bikes an körper ketten oder mit in schlafsack packen "hrrr...."

----------


## Dirty Rider

> Pensionen san allerdings allesamt a wengal weiter weg

 300 Meter weiter weg den Berg hoch ist doch net weit weg...dort werden wir nächtigen...

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

gäbe es vielleicht jemanden der mir ne gscheide Gabel leihen könnte fürs Treffen(würd auch was zahlen)?

Hab in meim Stinky nämlich im Moment meine alte DJ drin und hab irgendwie des Gefühl,dass die mir wegbricht (keine Ahnung warum)

----------


## Pethem

wennst den supereight ausm forum fragst ob ichs dir erlauben darf die monster zu fahren dann geb ichs dir.

----------


## Red

Unsere Elektriker haben da was spassiges, schießt Anker sogar in Beton.

----------


## BergabHeizer

ey nix da  die Gabel will i ham  
Gruß
BgH

----------


## Marco

wie siehtsn eigneltich da mittlerweile so aus mit den pensionen?   ich würd gern kommen, weiss ober noch nich genau obs sichs ausgeht..  

wird ma scho  nu a zimmer finden, an dem wochenende vorort    oder wirds ohne resverierung schlecht ausscahun?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich glaub ich werd mal absagen, hab keine Zeit das radl zammzubauen und meine Brücken waren noch immer nicht beim Kugelstrahlen.

----------


## Pethem

willst dich nur vorm weißwurscht essen drücken du gfrast

----------


## Cru Jones

Dass Dein Radl nicht fertig ist, ist ja eigentlich eh klar

----------


## georg

@DH-Rooky: Komm einfach vorbei, drück mir deine Brücken in die Hand, dann mach ichs dir und du kriegst Brücken und Carbonsachen zusammen geschickt. Deal?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich soll nach wien fahren um meine Brücken zu strahlen? 
Ich hab ja eine Firma, die es machen würde aber ich hab keine Zeit sie hinzubringen und das rad aufzubauen obwohl alles da liegt. Die Problematik solltest doch kennen oder?

----------


## Joker

keine zeit? junge, du bist 24h am tag online...
ausreden gibts, pfft!

ich werde zwar mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen können, aber damit die jungs keine unanständigen sachen machen könnte es sein das ich evtl. doch kurz vorbeischaue 

andererseits ist der heimweg in die pension doch recht lang, aber da gibts zwei bänke glaub ich.. gell peter!?

----------


## DH-Rooky

> keine zeit? junge, du bist 24h am tag online...

 Das zeigst mir aber mal, ich hab in München gar keinen Rechner

----------


## Pethem

keine zeit is aber wirklich die billigste ausrede.

aber ok

in zukunft kannst es dir aus einem alu block rausFEILEn

----------


## georg

@Dh-Rooky: Mann, du einfältiger Kerl  muß man dir wirklich alles einzeln erklären??  Hier ist der BM-Treff-Fred nicht der Kummst-nach-Wean-Fred!

Du kommen Bischofsmais, geben mir Brücken, wir fahren in Bischofsmais mit Rad, ich nehmen mit nach Wean was sind Brücken von dir und machen dir Kugeldraufklopf. Wenn fertig, ich nehmen Brücken und Carbonmatten und restliches geiles Zeuch, packen alles zusammen und schicken nach DH-Rooky.    

Bin nächste Woche übrigens wieder in D. Nach München fahr ich aber nicht wegen den Brücken, aber wenn du irgendwo zwischen Hof und Passau oder so die Brücken von ner Brücke wirfst, könnt es sein daß ich grad unten vorbeifahr.. und nach der neuen Unwahrscheinlichkeitstheorie hab ichs dann. 

Aber wenn du eh jemanden kennst der dir das machen kann und du nur keine Zeit hast die Sachen vrobeizubringen was ich wie du richtig erkannst hast sehr gut verstehe,  dann lassen wir das und gehen einfach nur in BM RADFAHREN. Könnt´ übrigens sein, daß ich dir nach BM geiles Zeuch mitnehmen kann.

----------


## incredibledave

ich verwandel den fred mal in den "ich-kann-leider-nicht-nach-bm-kommen-weil-ich-in-frankfurt-bin-fred" ich versuch irgendwie ma im sommer zu nem treffn zu kommen

----------


## Red

> hab keine Zeit das radl zammzubauen


Normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so, aber hab ichs nicht gesagt, das Radl wird NIEMALS fertig.

----------


## BA-Andi

fritz, du kommst vorbei, dann geb ma gescheid gas, egal wei ))

----------


## DH-Rooky

Komm ich immer noch nicht gsnz mit
Wenn ich dir die Brücken in BM geben würde könnten sie nicht gleichzeitig im Radl eingebaut sein also womit sollte ich dann dort fahren bzw. warum sollte ich dann überhaupt hinkommen wenn eh kein Radl? 
Entweder ich versteh dich ned oder du hast da an Denkfehler 

@ Pethem: Glaubst du ernsthaft, daß des irgendwas mit dir zu tun hat? Manchmoi is dir echt nimmer zu helfen. Die paar Weißwürscht, die du essen kannst kann i mir 10mal leisten, so arm bin i a ned aber i werd ned deswegen meine Verpflichtungen vernachlässigen. 

@ red: Schnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  !!!!!!!!!!! Lieber ein Rad in Teilen als so a schiache Nicolai-Krücke

----------


## Red

Lieber mit Krücke, als garnicht laufen.  

Wäre es nur um Glasperlstrahlen gegangen, hätte ich dir sogar helfen können, aber mit (Stahl-)kugelstrahlen kann ich leider nicht dienen.

----------


## Pethem

> @ Pethem: Glaubst du ernsthaft, daß des irgendwas mit dir zu tun hat? Manchmoi is dir echt nimmer zu helfen. Die paar Weißwürscht, die du essen kannst kann i mir 10mal leisten, so arm bin i a ned aber i werd ned deswegen meine Verpflichtungen vernachlässigen.



Siaß  

Ich hab einen heissen Tipp für dich du Konstruktionsgenie:

Nur weil ma heutzutag ned 10000000 Smiles zu einem Post dazu macht, muss er ned glei ernst gemeint sein.

----------


## georg

@Rooky: Du ist echt a Genie... :Wink:  

1) Kannst ja mal mit de Bruckn fahrn und wir bauns dann aus.
2) Kannst du mir ned ernsthaft erklären, daß sie überhaupt ka Radl find für di.

Aber nachdem i ma nach dem was du da von dir gibst ned vorstellen kann, daßd du ernsthaft an Bischofsmais interessiert bist, laß´ i des jetzt mit dem Gedanken vorkauen, und du kimmst hoit ned du alter Spielverderber! Ausrede muaßt da selber ausdenken. I geh jetzt Radl herrichten.

----------


## KAI

Ich hab den Threat ned ganz gelesen, kann mir jemand kurz zusammenfassen wies ausschaut - biittteeee 

Wenns Wetter einigermaßen sicher ist, würd ich am Freitag Abend kommen, würd aber am Samstag Abend schon wieder heimfahren, weil ich eigentlich gar keine Zeit hab. Pennen tu ich in meinem Bus. Wenns Wetter schlecht werden soll, dann hab ich andere, auch wichtige Dinge zu tun und bleib deswegen daheim.

Wer ist denn am Freitag Abend schon da und pennt aufm Parkplatz?

Gruß Kai

----------


## georg

Ich komm keinesfalls Freitags. Wenn dann Samstag oder erst Samstag abends. Pennen tu ich im Auto oder im Zelt, auf alle Fälle am Parkplatz.Wenns Wetter total versaut ist, bleib ich aber auch daheim, hab genug zu basteln.

----------


## KAI

Aha, ich müsste dann also am Sa. mindestens warten bis der Georg da ist, zur feierlichen Laufradübergabe  Aber nur wenns Wetter passt - mann ist das alles wieder komliziert...

----------


## georg

Stimmt, feierliche Laufradübergabe muß sein.. die Verpackung der Speichen war übrigens ein Waaaahnsinn. Hatte leider keinen Photoapparat bei der Hand. Aber damit machst du ja schon einer DT-Swiss Präsentationsmappe Konkurrenz!

----------


## DH-Rooky

> 1) Kannst ja mal mit de Bruckn fahrn und wir bauns dann aus.


Kann i ned weil dann is der Schaft ja einpresst, dann sollts scho gestrahlt sein.




> 2) Kannst du mir ned ernsthaft erklären, daß sie überhaupt ka Radl find für di.


zumindest keins dessen Eigentümer ich bin und i bins leid mit anderer Leute (also Martins *g*) Radl zu fahren




> Aber nachdem i ma nach dem was du da von dir gibst ned vorstellen kann, daßd du ernsthaft an Bischofsmais interessiert bist


Weiß ned woraus man das schlussfolgern kann.
Wenns bedeutet, daß ich deswegen noch mehr Stress hab als eh scho, dann hast Recht. Kannst aber gern vorher bei mir vorbei kommen und mir mein Bike zammschrauben, hab i nix dagegen

----------


## georg

Muß selber jazzblu´s Baby zammschrauben, das ist schwer verletzt.

----------


## Cove Rider

och nö ne...
heut auf der arbeit ist mir beim bohren der bohrer verkannten, abgebrochen und ein fettes splitter bzw. viertel bohrer ist in meinen linken arm  hat nen nerv und die ader erwischt. War n 10,5er bohrer, jetzt werden sich einige denken, wie schafft mans nen 10,5er bohrer abzubrechen, an ner standbohrmaschine..  
ach so ein scheiß... 
ich hoff das ich bis samstag bzw. sonntag wieder fit bin.. 
naja wird scho wieder, schon allein wenn meine shiver die woche kommt, dann werd ich bestimmt wieder gesund

----------


## SpeedyR

Das Aldi zelt ist Top ,hab selber eins..Kommst du sicher scho am Fr??Du liegst ja bei mir aufm Weg...fährst du selber?

Mitm Pennen muss ich noch überlegen,zelten ist abends klar lustiger,aber da muss ich immer so viel Jägermeister zum aufwärmen trinken und so... 

Ich hoff echt dass das Wetter passt...

                                        Gruss Rafael

----------


## Dirty Rider

Wer kommt denn nun alles sicher schon am Freitag??

----------


## Dirty Rider

Wetter 

Klar das es Montags dann sonnig ist und klar...

----------


## Charly82

schaut ja ganz gut aus, mitn wetter 
bin am freitag nachmittag-abend dort.

----------


## SpeedyR

Sieht ganz gut aus!!
Werd definitiv erst am Samstag kommen,muss am FR bis abends schuften 

                                gruss Rafa

----------


## Konfusius

wie schauts aus *grazers bzw. nähe grazers?!?*  

gibts einen der dort hinfahrt und zufällig einen platz frei hat? benzinkostenteilung usw. ist selbstverständlich...   

im falle des falles, bitte um pm!

lg,
tom

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

wegerm Forumstreffen kauf ich mir jetzt noch extra a Gabel ich Depp (Dirt-Jumper 1,weil ich der Dirt-Jumper 3 irgendwie ned mei Stinky anvertrau  ,hab des Gefühl,dass sie mir bricht und dann mein schöner Rahmen kaputt geht,weiß auch ned woher des Gefühl kommt )
Werd doch erst am Samstag früh kommen,weil ja die Gabel holen muss 
Zelt hjab i a kans,Regenkombi auch no ned,auch noch keinen Dämpferschutz und sowieso noch nicht genügend für die Schule gemacht .

----------


## noohm

werd mit täser und simplex auch mal ein paar selten gesehene gäste mit ankarren  

werden freitag abend (gegen 22.00 bis 23.00) ankommen und würden uns freuen wenn nicht der ganze P schon nächtigt. wir zelten übrigens.

also cheers

----------


## Dirty Rider

So spät kommst du erst *g*Wir werden Abends ankommen und dann mal wo essen, davor evtl. die Trails springen ne Weile..Man sieht sich eh und der KAI wird auch am Parkplatz sein..

----------


## noohm

tztztz einmal da sein und gleich den lauten machen 


mhhh kai? sehr gut weil der bekommt noch einen euro von mir

----------


## Dirty Rider

einmal? *g* war 4 mal da...und 2 mal warst du net da

----------


## KAI

Hmm, coolo, dann brauch mer au garnimmer telefonieren. Ich hab Dich nämlich angerufen, weil ich wissen wollte, ob ich Freitag allein aufm Parkplatz pennen muss oder nicht - wie gesagt, wenns Wetter passt!

Gruß Kai

----------


## Cove Rider

so ein scheiß, ich will auch kommen  bzw. fahren..
aber heute konnt ich noch ned mal mein bike hochheben      geschweige denn gescheit einfedern..
zum kotzen...

----------


## BATMAN

Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich komm.
Wenn, dann würde ich wohl auch am Freitag Abend aufkreuzen und wahrscheinlich auch Zelten.
Pension is langweilig

----------


## SpeedyR

Sag ich doch!...Irgendwie hab ich jetz den überblick verloren WER und WANN kommt,aber wir fiden uns ja scho

----------


## Mr.Radical

Schickn Joga a Email oder PM.
Ich bin wegen einer doch sehr schweren Verletzung für längere Zeit nicht fahrfähig.

----------


## pagey

maaaa schas..eigentlich kann i unmöglich kommen weil i mas ned leistn kann (bzw. die kohle für zagreb spar)...andererseits wenn i les welch hoher besuch sich ankündigt (jonas, dirty, etc.., muass i ma des no moi überlegen   schaaaas !

----------


## Red

> Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich komm.


Was gibts da zu überlegen?

Wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt könnten wir nächste Woche noch einen kleinen Trip in ein, zwei andere Bikeparks dranhängen, hab zufälligerweise Urlaub.

----------


## noohm

4 mal ? in mais ....

ich red von treffen  also füsse still halten

@karli: passt dann seh ma uns am Fr. abend

----------


## Dirty Rider

also lass du uns ja net im stich

----------


## pagey

najo weiss ned...is a schwere entscheidung zwischen sinnvoll geld sparen oder mit zehntausend leut am einser-lift schlange stehen ..

----------


## Pethem

wenns wegen benzin geld is könntest vll mit einem von mitfahren
wir kommen in 4er mannschaft.
matthias, pöchi, wastl und ich auf 2 Autos

----------


## jevgeny

bevor da pagey wo anders mitfahrt geht a glaub ich zfuss

----------


## pagey

i fahr nur bei leuten mit bei denen ich keine angst haben muss ...san ned viele bisher  bei dir tät ich z.b. scho mitfahren

----------


## jevgeny



----------


## Pethem

meine rally ambitationen leb ich eh nie aus 

Ausserdem fahr ned ich sondern Pöchi und wastl

----------


## Charly82

@pagey: nimmst halt nur is hartail mit und tust den ganzen tag nur dirten bzw. 4x raufschieben  
naaa, gehh, musst scho kema...wann sogar da norman kummt, dei team-kollege!!

.....allgemein mal gefragt, weiß irgendwer, wo da m@tzki versumpft is?

----------


## pagey

da mätzki is am pizza backn aber hot letztens gmant er kommt noch bmais..obs des no aktuell is was i ned...

charly: mir gehts um die kohle....lust hät ich ja...dirten und saufen kann ich hier auch...wenn i scho fett kohle ausgeb (die ich ned hab) dann lieber zum gscheit DH fahren als am lift anstehen

----------


## st´ip

jo da mätzki kommt vielleicht mit. hat glaub i am samstag frei! wird wahrscheinlich mit mir mitfahren..mal schaun

----------


## dolcho

das Problem mit den vielen Leuten am lift kannst durch
ordentliche blockpasses auf der Strecke auch minimieren

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

hat noch wer an Platz im Zelt frei?Sonst muss ich in a Pension und verpass den ganzen Abend(-->Pension iss 4km weg) 
Hab nämlich noch ka Zelt 

Ich werd Samstag früh kommen,weil ich am Freitag Nachmittag noch meine Gabel kaufen und einbauen muss,bleib aber wahrscheinlich auch noch den Montag.

----------


## dolcho

kommt der haiflyer, unser Experte in Sachen Style auch ?

----------


## dolcho

fahr Freitag abend oder Samstag früh.ab Grafing bei München.Kann 2 -3 Leut + Räder mitnehmen !Allerding für Schlafgelegenheit muß selbst gesorgtwerden.

----------


## Cove Rider

naja, wünsch euch viel spaß beim biken und feiern, bei mir wirds bis morgen nix mehr...  
 also lasst s rocken  hals und beinbruch...

----------


## Pethem

aber samstag kommst oder wie?

mfg

----------


## Cove Rider

ne, kann gar ned kommen. Mein linker arm ist immer noch ned fitt. wenns bis samstag wird, fahr ich noch zum geißkopf, aber wies im moment ausschaut, wird s nix..

----------


## Pethem

aso na dann gute besserung

----------


## BA-Andi

werd wohl auch am start sein, bis samstag vormittag dann!

----------


## Pethem

Scheints als würds zum ersten mal a richtiges "Forumstreffen" werden, und nicht immer nur die gleiche Partie

----------


## Pethem

hmm doppelpost (zur sicherheit)

Wie schauts jetzt aus Schweizer, Deutsche und Polen was macht ihr damit der Biervorrat stimmt?

ich nehm einiges mit (schätz eine palette also 24 bier), der clemens nimmt sicher auch was mit nur von euch weiss ich nix

----------


## v1per

wie wärs wennst rad fahrn gehst in bmais ??

----------


## Dirty Rider

Ohne die Rangers ists ja kein echtes Treffen

----------


## Pethem

Ich weiss ned ob dir das scho jemand mitgeteilt hat, aber nach 8 in etwa geht die Sonne unter  

@ Dirty ja das schon, aber wenigstens mal ned die standard partien

----------


## pagey

dass sagt einer der bei den ersten und richigen rangerstreffen nedmal dabei war

----------


## Pethem

Naja das hat ja da dirty xagt.

Ich war schon bei genügend treffen um das aber bestätigen zu können 

Na wie dem auch sei, wir brechen morgen mittag auf, mit rädern bier photoappart usw im gepäck um all dennen zu dokumentieren was sie dort verpassen

----------


## Charly82

bist da dann auch heute abend schon da?wer is heute aller schon da?am parkplatz rechts oben, passt eh, oder? wo's voriges Jahr war.

----------


## KAI

Ich schau das ich mit dem Rest der Stuttgarter (Dirty un Co.) so zwischen 7 - 8 heut Abend da bin. Ich hoff der Verkehr Richtung Nbg. passt einigermaßen.....

----------


## Dirty Rider

Sonst konnte man sich am Norman seinem Bus orientieren, aber der kommt ja eh erst spät in der Nacht

----------


## noohm

tazer , simplex und ich fahren gegen 5 in FR weg. vermutlich über stuggi und nbg. oder evtl. bodensee.
wie lange ist man unterwegs von benztown ?

----------


## Charly82

also ich stell mein weißen wohnwagen mit weißem MAZDA 626 oben rechts (von der einfahrt aus gesehen) ab, weil glaub ich nur dort steckdosen sind. bin ca. um 16.00 oben und mach ein leucht-feuer

----------


## noohm

bast  

PS: Wenn möglich halt mir doch mal bitte einen ordentlichen Zeltplatz (mit weichem Boden) frei

----------


## Charly82

> (mit weichem Boden)


 hahaha, du scherzkeks!!....was ist mit eurem bus??

----------


## Pethem

> bist da dann auch heute abend schon da?
> wer is heute aller schon da?
> am parkplatz rechts oben, passt eh, oder? wo's voriges Jahr war.


ja wir kommen ca. gegen 8-9 an.
werd dich eh gleich mal begrüßen kommen....mit einem bier

----------


## Charly82

nur, wennst a gscheides mithast! mit deinem Bixnbier kannst abfahren

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Wie nervös die lieben Kleinen doch schon sind!  
Kann ma scho vorstellen, wie die fahrt von wean nach B´mais ausschaut: "simma scho da?", " i muas pissln!"," Papa, der sauft ma mei Bier weg!"usw...

So, und morgen dürfts mich für die Frechheiten hauen! 

Bis Morgen!

----------


## Charly82

des gfreit mi oba, wann da chris a do is! mit was bewaffnest du dich? radl oder kamera?

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Spezi Demo 8 mit Fox 40 
Und villeicht auch mit Lichtbildmaschine

----------


## Pethem

> So, und morgen dürfts mich für die Frechheiten hauen!


Worauf du dich verlassen kannst, a gscheide "verkehrte" hat bis jetzt noch jeden Rotzbuam zur Besinnung bracht

----------


## v1per

wah löschts den thread schön langsam kotzt es mich an das ich ned kommen kann

----------


## pagey

wieso magst dem pumuckl auch eine prackn ? hahaha

----------


## Pethem

na er zusammen mit mir aufs lockal mit gebrüll

----------


## Dirty Rider

...wie du kommst auch net...musst doch des bke wieder ausm lift schmeissen 

@ Norman...hmm rechne mit ca. 4 Std. von Stuttgart aus...also werdet ihr gut 6-7 Std. unterwegs sein...

Wir kommen mit weißem T4...evtl. hört mans und nem MTB T4 von nem Kumpel...normal wärs nen Sprinter gewesen, doch der scheiss Benz muss die woche verrecken

----------


## BATMAN

4 Std. ist schon zurückhaltend geschätzt.
Je nach Verkehr und Reisegeschwindigkeit sollte er ein bissl früher dort sein

Werd leider nicht kommen können, da ich lernen muß.
Hab verpennt, dass ich bis kommenden Mittwoch ne Heimarbeit fertig haben muß  

Und das, wo ich endlich einmal neue wackelfreie Spacer für mein Hinterbau vom Radl hab
und meine Dorado die Woche von TF Tuning zurück gekommen ist und soo gut funktioniert  
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der vorher/nachher Unterschied so groß sein könnte.

----------


## v1per

des problem is ich hab am montag abschöußprüfung blah

wollts des treffn ned verschieben ? :P
heut hätt ich wieder urlaub bekommen für die nächsten 2 wochen

----------


## Dirty Rider

Jo wir fahren gemütlich 

@ Vipa...awas...die kannst eh verschieben, sag du hast nen echt wichtigen Termin den du net verschieben kannst

----------


## pagey

maah oida..ich lass mir jetz noch die option offen dass ich vielleicht doch ganz spontan vorbeikomme  mal paar euros zusammensuchen, bissl betteln gehen, und frau fragen

----------


## Dirty Rider

Kost doch eh net viel des ganze...

Warum gehst net mim Pethem mit...der zahlt doch dann

----------


## pagey

naja kost scho viel..fett viel benzin, 20er fürs zimmer, 2x liftkarten fürs schlange stehen.....aaaaaaaber i glaub ihr habts mi überredet...peer pressure

----------


## Dirty Rider

du hab mir eben unsere Videos angeschaut von BM von vor 2 Jahre...gleich mal Gänsehaut bekommen und fett scharf aufs Biken 

Schaus dir auch noch eben an...

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

waaaaaahhhhhhh ich hab noch ka Zelt,also muss ich in a verdammte Pension 
Und jetzt geh ich dann erstamal dem Pethem sei Bier kaufen 

Und ich muss doch mit meiner verdreckten DJ fahren,weil...

bis morgen denn,ich werd so gegen halb zehn früh dort sein,dann mal kurz aufn Zeltpatz schauen und danach bin ich nurnoch durch einen Bruch des Materials oder meiner Wenigkeit aufzuhalten

----------


## Pethem

ok gehts ma bier kaufen 

wir haben kan platz mehr sorry, aber eh ned so schlecht wenn du a pension hast dann kann i mi am abend duschen 

btw: wir haben rund 50 bier mit

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

tja da müsstest dann mit nach Bischofsmais 

ach fuck da verpass ich den ganzen Abend

----------


## Pethem

ah das geht schon es fahren eh immer ein paar mim auto rein.frag halt wer dich am abend mit reinnehmen kann.ich brech jetzt auf, bis dann

----------


## Wastl

wensd ned dick bist.. ich hab a dreimann zelt 

bissl zammkuschln müss ma uns halt

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

na dick bin ich meines Wissens ned(ned arg )

Achja,wenn jemand sein Bike über Nacht wohin tun will-->ich hätt auf jedenfall noch n sicheren Platz(Auto,warum ich ned darin penn iss ma jetzt zu lang zum erklären )

----------


## SpeedyR

Das klingt ganz gut!Wie schauts mitm Wetter aus?
Irgendwie schifft es bei mir in Coburg ganz heftigst..das wird sich hoffentlich bald legen... 

Aber ich seh scho..morgen Bmais..und die sonne stahlt!!!

                                 Gruss Rafa

----------


## ClemDMC

Ja feinfein... wird eh a lässiges Treffen!

I fahr morgen in da Früh ab, fahr 3-4 Stunden. Wenn i mi verfahr vielleicht auch mehr. Aber schau ma.

I werd glaub i a Paletterl mitnehmen, für flaschln hab i kan Platz mehr =P

Jungs, dann bis Morgen!

Peace und baba

----------


## der koch

komm gerade vom arbeiten nach hause, seit 9h vormittags bis jetzt. morgen und übermorgen das gleiche   

scheiß weinfrühling, sowas braucht doch kein mensch. ich will auch biken nur hackeln in ganzen tag bei dem wetter, ich dreh noch durch.

so, euch wünsch ich noch einen netten aufenthalt(wetter   )in bm und paßts auf das alle ohne verletzungen und alkvergiftungen wieder heim kommen 

viel spaß  roland

----------


## pagey

> btw: wir haben rund 50 bier mit


i glaub der pethem hat nur bier mit und gar kein radl 

brauch ich wenigstens nix zum saufn mitnehmen

----------


## Poison :)

hat dort irgendjemand einen i-net anschluss um uns zu berichten?

----------


## georg

Ich werd ein Satelliten-Uplink mit 10GB/s mitnehmen.. muß ich noch irgendwo liegen haben..

----------


## Nuke

Naja wir wollens ja nicht übertreiben..
ich glaub UMTS würd auch schon reichen fürn netten LiveStream

----------


## ClemDMC

I glaub i bin der erste der wieder daham ist...
Also Strecke hat ma super gefallen, wirklich lässig!

Und am Samstag Abend wars auch gemütlich.

Also alles in allem hat sich de lange Reise doch gelohnt!

----------


## KAI

Falsch, i war gestern Abend Punkt 23.00 schon wieder daheim. Auch ich find, dass sich die Anreise glohnt hat, schöne Strecken, nette Leute, sehr gechillt!Gruß Kai

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

bin auch scho wieder daheim,also dritter  
Ich hab an den Armen an Sonnenbrand und dort wo die Handschuh waren iss weiß,folglich schauts wie mim Lineal gezogen aus 
Bilder kommen erst morgen(bin zu faul die jetzt zu bearbeiten).

War aber sehr sehr geil des Wochenende

----------


## DaFlow

Jawohl ich bin auch daheim angekommen, war ein riesig geiles Wochenende bei einem Traumwetter!! 

Hauts nei... cheers Flo

----------


## BA-Andi

bin auch wieder zhaus angekommen, war ganz cool am we auch wenn ich ned wirklich viel gefahren bin, aba fürs erste hats schon gepasst 

hat jemand bildas gemacht?

----------


## Pethem

Super Wetter, Super Leute, Super Strecke, Super Essen&trinken

= Super Wochenende 

Mir hats auch voll taugt!

@ andi ja da bergabradfahrer, aber soweit ich weiss nur von ihm und mir.
Dann der wastl aber wen der photografiert hat weiss ich ned.

----------


## Red

Das Treffen war klasse, die Strecke halt mir heut voll getaugt.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch mindestens einen Tag bleiben, aber mein Dämpfer ist seit der letzten Abfahrt SCHROTT.
Dem Hartkor-Fakker erging es ähnlich und Pagey hat sich leider böses Aua gemacht.

Übrigens ist die Strecke der absolute Schlauch- und Reifenkiller geworden. 


Edit: Der sch*** DNM versaut mir meinen schönen Urlaub.

----------


## pagey

najo für mich hat sichs nicht ausgezahlt...hab ja 1,5 von 2 tagen nur in meinem campingsessel verbracht ;(  hoffe stark die schulter wird wieder innerhalb der näxten 4 tage ;(

sonst wars ganz cool, endlich mal schönes wetter und die DH strecke find ich sowieso eine der spassigsten & auch paar neue nette leut kennengelernt (kai, benjamin, clem, usw..)

----------


## dolcho

@pagey
na ja,  dann gute besserung und geh lieber
zum arzt, wenns ned bald besser wird -
Schulterverl. können sich lang hinziehen.
___
Sonst fand ichs sehr lässig, auch
wenns mir persönlich heut scho wieder viel
zu heiß beim fahren war.

zur Strecke - auch wenns leider rein gar nix neu gmacht
ham, für die Reifen/Schläuch find ichs dort eigentlich
ned tragisch.

----------


## georg

Mir hat auch seeehr gefallen.. die dh-strecke ist anspruchsvoller als ich gedacht habe.. hab schon befürchtet das istn langweiliger schotter-freeride..  

die wiener-fraktion hat sich benommen wie ein altes ehepaar: "holzweg-feiglinge" "eistee-wappler" "ein durch jahrelanges bodybuildung gestählter körper" schallte es über den parkplatz 

will wer eistee?

----------


## FUXL

wilkommen zuhause kollegas!

auf der hp stand das was neu bauen, is davon nix eingetroffen? alles beim alten?

naja strecke is auch so lustig!

mfg
Fuxl, der schon auf fotos gespannt ist!

----------


## matthias

muahahah ja war echt a geils WE... 

was am feinsten war, war meiner meinung anch der allgemine tauschandel, besoners zw. den wienern, tausche eistee gegen kuchen!

magst a würstl? bekommst auch an eistee dafürt...

heee tauscht du bier gegen eistee?


so endets wemma für 2 tage 42liter von dem scheiß gesöff mitnimmt

----------


## Dirty Rider

Bin auch wieder da...und weil ich mehr zeit mit reden verbracht hab *G* hab ich nen mega roten kopf und meine hände sind auch rot...son rotz...

naja...fotos hab ich gemacht von paar beim dirten....werd ich eben mal posten...

Leut waren eh alle cool drauf 

@ Norman...HAHA hättest gewartet als ich dir am Schluss des Orange noch gezeigt hab, dann hättest den Typen kennen gelernt..ist nämlich auch hier vom Forum

----------


## der koch

gibts eigentlich im herbst auch ein treffen 
wäre super, da könnte ich dann mit an spezl vorbeischauen. hört sich ja nach einer menge spaß an die ihr hattet.
gute besserung pagey

----------


## Dirty Rider

Also fang ma lan mit den Fotos....

Hier mal der andi (dirtbiker15)

----------


## Dirty Rider

2.

----------


## Dirty Rider

3.

----------


## Dirty Rider

Dann mal der daFlow...

----------


## Dirty Rider

nr 2

----------


## Dirty Rider

drittes

----------


## Dirty Rider

und der matthias...

----------


## Dirty Rider

letzte

----------


## DaFlow

Jawohl Dirty sind ja urgeile Pix  wah kannst ma des erste von mir von dem nofootcanny mal in guter Quali schicken an  dumperth a-t aol dot com  wär der Hammer danke 
riesig geiles Wochenende nochmal!!!

----------


## noohm

so auch wieder back in town.

mhh WE war schon OK außer halt riesiger verkehr am lift und hinniger dämpfer .

@Peta : tut ma fett sorry das ich nicht mit zum bankomat bin weil i dacht du weißt wo der Buki is

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hmm...leider hab ich viele scheisse drauf bekommen, waren etwas unscharf...grad dem Matthjias sein nofoot-one hand...

sonst sind leider keine gesprungen vom forum...auser da pethem und da charly...doch sind auch net scharf genug geworden  

Hofe mal ich werd mein Bild beim Zielsprung noch sehn...wer hat den des gemacht nochmal...jemand vom Stevo...weis nur net wer es war...

----------


## pagey

war ned dei schuld..wusste ned wo der bking is weil ich normal ja scho viel früher auf die autobahn fahr...hab dann beim tanken den den typ da gfragt und dessen beschreibung war im nachhinein sehr umstritten haahaha..hatte auch noch mit einem aufmüpfigen felsnschlecker in krassem bmw zu kämpfen

----------


## noohm

wer is das mit dem 223 im board dörty ?

PS: krasser mist übrigens das wir nicht einmal zusammen gefahren sind.....

----------


## Pethem

> auser da pethem und da charly


das ist ned weiter tragisch  
an dem abend gings echt ned, heut nachmittag ein bissi besser, vorausgesetzt man kann wenn man mit flow andi wastl und matthias unterwegs ist normal drüber zu kommen überhaupt als besser zählen

----------


## DaFlow

@ Norman: na gut heimgekomme? haben eh auf der Autobahn geschaut ob ihr noch angeeiert kommt!

@Dirty: Danke fürs Pic... ich find die Bilder sind echt fein geworden 

@all: hat jemand Bilder vom DH Zielsprung gemacht... vielleicht hat je zufällig jemand meinen Armlosen drauf  wär riesig

Jetz aber gute Nacht

----------


## Dirty Rider

Muss ich eben mal schauen Norman...
Hmm...was muss auch dein Dämpfer kaputt gehn 
Ne...sehn uns eh sicher wieder, dann holen wir des nach...

@Pethem...willst es sehn 

@Flow, jo einer hat gemacht, weis nur net wer es war...sollten bald hier drinne sein hoffentlich...aber wir beide haben ja heute Abend gesehn das es sich net gross lohnt Fotos von dem Zielsprung zu machen

----------


## Dirty Rider

Da Norman ->  Click

----------


## noohm

schon krass

----------


## Dirty Rider

kann es sein das er des schon vor dir hatte

----------


## noohm

mein hat andere farbe und schlechtere gabel, rest ist eh auch recht anders aber a 223 ists halt

----------


## Dirty Rider

du hast ne schlechtere Gabel?  

Man...der Sonnebrand bringt mich noch um...chili ist schuld

----------


## noohm

ja schon, der RS dreck daugt halt nix.

sunburn hab auch ziemlich arg

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hmmm...4 mal gefahren und meine Gabel quitscht schon wie blöd

----------


## Pethem

bricht glei ab der scheiss, kannst höchstens als zahnstocher für wale verwenden, vorrausgesetzt die geben sich mit so einer miesen quali ab!

sunburn hab ich keinen, ich doch nicht

----------


## noohm

erfasst 

hehe na du bist auch garnet der typ für sonnebrände...

----------


## simpleex

@Norman: ja schon, der RS dreck daugt halt nix.  (muahahaha)

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hat doch wunderbar geklappt mit dem Hammer

----------


## Pethem

> hehe na du bist auch garnet der typ für sonnebrände...



Würd mir jemand mit der flachen Hand ins Genickt hauen würd ich wohl vor Schmerzen im Kreis laufen und auf und abspringen, hab ungefähr diese gesunde Hautfarbe ->

----------


## DH-Rooky

hast wieder Unterleiberl anghabt?

----------


## Pethem

na ganz normalbin auf de arm und im gesicht auch nur leicht rot, nur am gnack hab ich vagessen zum einschmieren, da hab ich scho a krebsrot.aber halb so wild, trinkt ma bier schaut die welt gleich wieder besser aus

----------


## Red

> hab ungefähr diese gesunde Hautfarbe


sh. Anhang   ->  ->  ->

----------


## DH-Rooky

du heißt ja ned umsonst red

----------


## Pethem

> Mir hat auch seeehr gefallen.. die dh-strecke ist anspruchsvoller als ich gedacht habe.. hab schon befürchtet das istn langweiliger schotter-freeride.. 
> 
> die wiener-fraktion hat sich benommen wie ein altes ehepaar: "holzweg-feiglinge" "eistee-wappler" "ein durch jahrelanges bodybuildung gestählter körper" schallte es über den parkplatz 
> 
> will wer eistee?


wuhahahaha  
das hab ich übersehen 

das beste war:
Szenario: Georg zieht sich um, Radl liegt 1,5 meter neben ihm leicht versteckt hinterm Auto.
Pethem schleicht sich ran und versucht Radl zu "mopsen" um dann wo zu verstecken um Georg zu ärgern.
Georg erwischt mich inflangrantie und stellt die etwas verlockende Frage:
Für wie deppert hältst du mich eigentlich?
Pethem: Sehr!
Georg: Danke, das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit!!!

wuhahahahaha

----------


## KAI

> sonst sind leider keine gesprungen vom forum...auser da pethem und da charly


Hei Du Kasper, i bin au a paar mal ghupft! Die Performance war evtl. ned sooo gut, aber in der Luft war i scho....

----------


## georg

@promille-pethem: ich glaub das finden nur die lustig die dabei warn.

----------


## KAI

Hei matthias, waren die Sprit-Steaks geniessbar? Als ich gfahrn bin, ward Ihr ja noch am brutzeln.... In dem Öl ist aber echt zu 100% kein Diesel drin!

----------


## georg

Die sollen prima gewesen sein.
Die Eistee-Rahmschnitzeln hast du dann versäumt..

----------


## Charly82

i muss sagen des war echt a gaaaanz lässiges weekend obwohl mir wieder mal ziemlich viel kaputt gegangen ist. in BM hab ich einfach kein glück:
Banshee: hinteres Laufrad 13   Speichen locker, Steckachse Schraubenkopf abgerissen
GT LTS: Rahmenriss bei Dämpferaufnahme 
Auto: Zylinderkopf im Arsch 
Freundin: blaue Flecken und abschürfungen, evtl. gebrochene Nase 

@dirty: kannst mal des verschwommene von mir trotzdem posten?

----------


## Martix

peda, du hirs, wieso sagst ma das net dasd doch rausfahrst?

ich hätt dir die schuhe von da ilka mitgegeben!!

----------


## pagey

weil sich des freitag spät abend entschieden hat..oder hätts ma die schuh samstag um 6 in da früh vorbeibringen wollen ..gibts mas des näxte moi, jetz werd i ja den noom wohl eh des öfteren sehen...

----------


## Red

> Freundin: blaue Flecken und abschürfungen, evtl. gebrochene Nase


Ach du Schande, wann ist das denn noch passiert?
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Charly82

is eh schon am samstag passiert, hat an schönen bauckflech im 4X gemacht. gefahren is sie eh gestern schon wieder. warscheinlich is de nase eh nur geprellt.

----------


## matthias

pfuh na dann guade besserung!!!



@kai, ja danke, nächstes mal bekommst dann an euro, spritgeld sozusagen hahahah 
gab am treffen bei uns einige kulinarische... hmmmmm variationen sag ich mal *gg*


war aber sehr feind es ganze WE hat ma extresm taugt... 


@dirty, wow, wahnsinnig geile pics vom andi und flo!

----------


## Dirty Rider

Man man....meine Haut brennt... 

Hier hab ich dann mal die net so gut gewordenen Bilder...verkleinert gehts sogar von der Qualität her..

der KAI

----------


## Dirty Rider

noch mal der KAI...komische Backen hast da

----------


## Dirty Rider

dann mal der ClemDMC...danke nochmals fürs Bier

----------


## Dirty Rider

Charly82...

----------


## Dirty Rider

dirtbiker15

----------


## Dirty Rider

DaFlow

----------


## Dirty Rider

matthias...

----------


## Dirty Rider

und zum Schluss der Pethem...

bist eh gut gefahren, weis garnet was immer hast

----------


## BA-Andi

hehe ganz nette bilder, hast gut gemacht 

har ich hab keinen sonnenbrand, nur normal braun geworden

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

so hier mal n paar Bilder:

der Pethem in irgendaner Kurve

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

n kleiner No-Foot meinerseits

----------


## Dirty Rider

hehe und du bist nett gesprungen 

jaaaa würd auch lieber braun als rot sein...seh noch schlimmer aus als der red auf dem Bild...

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Pethem fährt noch a Kurve

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Pethem aufm McFly

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

und ich aufm McFly,des hat der Pethem echt suuuper fotografiert

----------


## Wastl

so ich beteilige mich auch mit unscharfen fotos... ab besser als nix 

war mim mattihas northshore fahren:

1

----------


## Wastl

2

----------


## Wastl

3

----------


## Wastl

4

----------


## Wastl

5

----------


## Wastl

6

----------


## Wastl

7

----------


## Wastl

8

----------


## Wastl

morgenromantik

----------


## Wastl

abendromantik

----------


## Wastl

matthias aka der phönix der in die asche stieg... oder so

----------


## Red

1

----------


## Red

2

----------


## Red

3

----------


## Red

4

----------


## Red

5 

So das war mein Beitrag an unscharfen Photos.

----------


## Dirty Rider

Ich glaub vonm DaFlow gibts echt nur feine Pics...egal ob verschwommen

----------


## ClemDMC

Oh jaa... Promille-Pethem  
Wollt ma ja als Titel ham fürn Thomas, ned?

@ Dirty: Danke für das Foto, süß wie i da drinnenhäng!  
Und für a Bierli bin i a immer zu haben.

Charly hat eh an halben Tag nur geschraubt und gehämmert... aber irgendwie iss es danach ja wieder gangen, ned?

@ Andi: Was hast eigentlich angestellt dast an Dämpfer gekillt hast?

----------


## Wastl

nein bitte der pethem ist ab jetzt nurnoch "don promillo"

das past so genial

----------


## Adönis

Ähm ja, ich war des der da ziemlich unbeholfen mit dem 223 über den DH gerollt, gekugelt und sonst noch was ist...aber war dennoch schön mal wieder Radl zu fahren.

----------


## Dirty Rider

Warst alleine da oder noch wer von hier?

----------


## Adönis

Von hier direkt nicht. Von dem einem wurden aber glaube ich schon mal ein paar Bilder gepostet. Ansonsten war ich unten noch mitm Stylo77 verabredet.

----------


## Pethem

ja die photos sind recht nett geworden 

hast das photo von mir am mac fly auch größer?
Wenn ja stells bitte online oder schicks ma per mail.
btw: @ pagey das war der table den ich gemeint hab, kommt leider ned wirklich rüber wie groß der is.

@ wastl sehr feine photos 
und wenns einen custom titel für mich wollts (ich eh auch) dann müssts den ins Änderungen im Forum board schreiben.

----------


## Dirty Rider



----------


## Dirty Rider

War des der mit dem noch geredet hast am Ende...im roten Auto?

----------


## Pethem

auweh du ziehst da bissi stylischer drüber als da bergabradfahrer und ich  

Aber der macht schon tierisch spaß der table, nicht wahr

----------


## Dirty Rider

hmm joahh  

Nur wenn da mal des Hinterrad kommt, hast voll verloren...

----------


## Pethem

meinst a nose dive?

ja das könnt schmerzhaft werden vorallem wenn man (wie ich auf den photo) ein bissi zu flott dran ist hat man ca genau 0,2 Sekunden zeit um Fehler zu korrigieren sonst macht man einen Abflug aus dem Anlieger

----------


## DaFlow

> Ich glaub vonm DaFlow gibts echt nur feine Pics...egal ob verschwommen


Huch, du machst mich ja ganz verlegen  hehe danke

@ Red2001: Danke fürs Bilder reinstellen !!

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hab nen schönen Nose Dive gesehn am Samstag an dem letzten Table bevor die Startrampe kommt...hats ein übelst zerlegt...das selbe wie auch am Dirt unten...war die Chili und der Steve dabei...der hat keine Luft mehr bekommen, war net schön

----------


## DaFlow

Ja ganz krass ich hab manchmal mehr Angst beim zuschauen bei bestimmten Leuten als beim selber fahren 

Vor allem sind die "Dirts" eh schon so flach  wenn ma die mal ordentlich shapen würd, gäbe es da stündlich einen der sich einbaut

----------


## Dirty Rider

Als wir am Zielsprung sasen hab ich nur Angst gehabt beim Zuschauen..bis auf 6 die sauber drüber kamen

----------


## DaFlow

haha und von den 6 Leuten war diejenige die am schönsten gesprungen ist ne Frau  Da müssen einige mal mächtig anzarren... würd ma schon gedanken machen wenn die eigene Frau/ Freundin besser wär wie ich

----------


## Pethem

derfst halt nie die acc heiraten

----------


## Stylo77

dann wirst wohl meine frau meinen oder

----------


## pagey

er meinte wohl die blonde auf dem giant

----------


## Dirty Rider

Mit nem schwarzen Norco? Welcher warst du, sollten dann ja nur wenige Meter von dir weg gesesen haben...

----------


## dolcho

die landung beim zielsprung is sowieso a witz.zumindest ne zweite landung paar meter weiterhinten hättens schon mal bauen können.

----------


## Dirty Rider

2. paar Meter weiter und was machen die die net drüber kommen dann? *g*

Ich mein wegen 10% die drüber kommen brauchst den net grösser bauen...

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

hier hastes in größer(aber ned gucken wos hochgeladen iss   )

----------


## dolcho

2 Landungen sind immer a gute Alternative.

Eine richtige Umfahrung genauso.

Außerdem werden die Strecken ja sowieso schon
kategorisiert wie beim skifahren.
Und wenns "schwarz" is, dann dürfen die
Sprünge wohl auch technischer oder größer
sein...

In Leogang oder Bad Wildbad gehts ja auch, da wird halt dann vorbei gfahrn am zielsprung, etc...

----------


## Dirty Rider

Man mag garnet glauben das des da Pethem ist

----------


## dolcho

wieso ?sonntags hatt er doch an ganz nüchternen Eindruck gmacht ?

----------


## Stylo77

ja schwarzes norco in begleitung eines fotogafen

----------


## simpleex

Wildbad Zielsprung??

----------


## Dirty Rider

Der mit dem riesen Objectiv warst du?

----------


## Stylo77

nein der mit nem schwarzen norco und troy lee helm

----------


## Dirty Rider

Naja, gesehn hab ich dich sicher...nur wusst ich net das du es bist...warst bei der kleinen Gruppe dabei, die im Schatten saß am Zielsprung gestern oder?

----------


## Stylo77

ja genau da

----------


## BA-Andi

@clem: den dämpfer hat der nohm putt gemacht, ich bin ja kein so mosher

----------


## ClemDMC

, na des is a Hundling. Gibts bei euch im Team ned des Motto - Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn?  Also i hätt ihm glei sein auch noch mit da Zange a bissl bearbeitet   Des wär des mindeste

----------


## Charly82

weiß ned was ihr alle gegen den zielsprung habt, i find des is einer der genialsten sprünge auf der strecke, man muss halt schon ziemlich bald die bremsen los lassen und in die pedale treten, dann noch so richtig anziehen, des geht echt soooo smoooth! 
@clemDMC: wie i gehämmert hab, hab i einen Bord an die steckachse geschlagen, damit sie ned rausfällt!

----------


## Pethem

Wieso?

Sonntag gings eh einigermaßen, was ich jetzt nicht behaupten kann (gestern theatervorführung in der schule, nachher gratis sekt und darauf zuviel ouzzo und bier    )

Don Promillo back again

----------


## Pethem

> Freundin: blaue Flecken und abschürfungen, evtl. gebrochene Nase


hui  
das hab ich übersehen, na dann richt ihr von mir auch gute besserung!!! aus, und wenns wirklich brochen is aber grad ned operieren lassen denn das tut erst richtig weh

----------


## Charly82

also zur beruhigung: nase is ned gebrochen, nur geprellt und alles andere wird auch schön langsam wieder. 
nur de blauen Flecken werden gerade schwarz

----------


## Dirty Rider

Also wenn ich vor dem Zielsprung noch trete dann spring ich drüber...ist zu kurz das Ding...

----------


## Nikee

freut mich, dass da ein mädel so brav gesprungen ist  gibt es ein foto, würd´s gerne bestaunen!?

die fotos sind überhaupt gut bzw. die abgebildeten rider-> kompliment, scheint gut gegangen zu sein!

----------


## st´ip

hab auch noch ein fotoleider is von dir nix dabei bei den fotos die mein cousin gemacht hat!

----------


## Dirty Rider



----------


## Pethem

Geniales Photo!

@ dirty frag mal den meiki (bergabradfahrer) ich glaub ich hab eins von dir gemacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

nö,da war irgendeiner mit nem P.Street drauf(hat ähnliche Klamotten wie der Dirty)

----------


## BA-Andi

steve echt geiles pic, schad dasst am abend scho wieder heim bist!!! najo ma wird si scho bald mal wieder treffen

----------


## Red

Wird jetzt keinen interessieren, aber dennoch:

Dämpfer ist repariert, es war mal wieder eine Dichtung hinüber - ich hätte doch alle tauschen sollen - und deshalb ein Aluteil im Inneren verrutscht, was zu Laufspuren auf der Kolbenstange und zu einem ekelhaften Quietschen geführt hat.

Den losen Dämpferkopf hab ich gegen ein Transplantat getauscht, das weniger Spiel im Gewinde hat und eingeklebt mit UHU ENDFEST 300.

DNM Dämpfer mögen wenig taugen, aber servicen lassen sie sich erfreulich einfach.

----------


## st´ip

ja wär sicher lustig gewesen! mei wohnungskollege hat am abend a geburtstagsfeier ghabt,darum bin ich heim!
sicher wern wir uns bald wieder mal sehen!!!und vielleicht endlich mal miteinander downhillen 
dann kannst ma glei a bissi dirten lernen!

----------


## Pethem

Da habts die ganze wahrheit über mich 

www.directupload.net/show_ima...n=8E53nt59.jpg

Sich selber zu verarschen macht spaaaaß

----------


## pagey

hat keiner a pic von dem typ mit den seltsamen helm gemacht der aussah wie a jediritter ?  echt sehr strange was da für leut unterwegs waren..sowas gibts nur in deutschland...krass

der gasparoti (rampage, slopestyle,..) war ja auch am start, hat der was gezeigt ?

----------


## Pethem

Ich glaub das war einer von den Deppen die mich umbringen wollten.Einer davon fuhr ein benest mit monster und doublewide + 3.0 er gazza. landetechnik wie eine ente...eine tote.deppen gibts

----------


## Charly82

des waren echt de ärgsten, jetzt gibts beim d-hillen scho a richtige prol-szene  
was sind de typen überhaupt gefahren?

----------


## pagey

na oba echt...in ö hab i no keine halblustigen in verkleidungen im bikepark gsehn..dort gabs scho einige mit seltsamen kopfschmuck, usw...von radeln jenseits der 25 kg red i erst garned...krass leute sind da unterwegs

----------


## Charly82

the extreme-gehsteigkantn-jumping Gang 
anaseits lustig zum anschaun, andererseits traurig, in welche richtungen sich dieser sport noch hin entwickelt. 
jetzt kommen dann sicher bald die mit basketball dress und goldketterl...

----------


## KAI

Dazu muss ich auch kurz ein Statement loswerden: Ihr habt recht! Das was ich bis jetzt von der Ösi-Szene kenn, hat mich echt beeindruckt! Ich glaub wenn ich in Österreich wohnen würde, würd ich auch Rennen fahren. Aber in D hab ich dazu irgendwie kein Bock, das Gehabe und Getue vieler Leute geht mir aufn Sack!

----------


## Pethem

> was sind de typen überhaupt gefahren?

 Entweder shop-zammgestellte Konar oder der eine typ wie gesagt ein benest mit 2004er monster doublewides und 3.0 Gazza

----------


## Dirty Rider

Waren sicher auch die Typen die mich immer aufgehalten haben auf der Strecke 

Solchek ann ich leiden...pff...lustig sein wollen mit nem schwulen Kackhelm...schad das ihn net reingehauen hat und er festgestellt hätte das der Helm ihm garnix bringt...genau so mit der dummen Gummipuppe...wie kann man nur so blöd in der Birne sein...

Aja...waren dann ja keinen Deutschen sondern Bayern

----------


## Pethem

Die mit der Gummipuppe waren glaub ich wieder andere. Die waren eigentlich voll ok, die haben halt nur a bissi herumblödelt aber zumindestens keinem von uns was tan.
da war auch der cheetah tarzan dabei

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hat dir denn einer was getan *G*

Der hätte dann sein schwules Benest mit samt den Reifen in seine Eier bekommen...soll er sein kranken Hund daheim lassen...war ja Tierquälerei so alt wie der war...

Noch dazu hat kein Hund der Welt was am Essen anderer Leute zu suchen...und wenn sich der Besitzer dann auch noch aufregt und droht, dann gehört ihm echt eine verpasst...

Aber naja...grosse Klappe und nix dahinter...hatte ich ja mit dem DaFlow gestern schon beim Gespräch *g*

----------


## Dirty Rider

@ pagey...war des der hier mit dem Banshee oder?

www.adidas-slopestyle.com/deu...asperotti.html

----------


## radical_rob

> Martial status / girl friend: single/ girl friend Marcela


hä wasn jetzt?

----------


## DaFlow

@Dirty: ja der mit dem grünen Banshee und den tätowierten Armen des war der Gasperotti.
Seltsamer MEnsch muss man sagen , is ja beim Slopestyle letztes Jahr in Saalbach ganz krass abgegangen ( nohander vom großen Drop) und außerdem Rampege Teilnehmer 
Aber an den Tables is er mhh  etwas rumgeeiert... zwar nohandlanding.. aber dann auch so seltsame Sachen wie Cliffhanger versucht...sah etwas unbeholfen aus 

Ist eigentlich den ganzen Tag nur an den "Dirts " abgehängt , später hab ich ihn mit am Platten von oben runterschieben sehn

----------


## Dirty Rider

Lag eh an den Tables

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

> ein benest mit 2004er monster doublewides und 3.0 Gazza


 und der iss auch bloß übern Dual geschlichen und hat außerdem in fast jeder Kurve anghalten 

Wenn ihr die Leut mit der Gummipuppe oder welche mit komischen Helmen scho sehr komisch fandet,dann geht bloß nie zu am Dual Rennen im Osten Deutschlands,da würdet ihr dann ausflippen,wirklich!

----------


## Daywalker

Vll. dachtens ja nur, das war der Redbull Flugtag und habens net bemerkt

----------


## Stylo77

hier noch nen bild

----------


## Stylo77

und noch eins

----------


## Pethem

Wo stehst du bei dem 2ten?

Den sprung kann ichs auf die schnelle ned identifizieren.
Oder ists der Dh Zielsprung

----------


## Stylo77

ja des is der zielsprung

----------


## Joker

-> unsticky

----------

